
San Francisco wants to collect over $3.3M each year from Uber, Lyft drivers - wanderer42
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/san-francisco-wants-to-collect-over-3-3m-each-year-from-uber-lyft-drivers/
======
hackuser
The headline is deceiving and sensationlist. Here is the fact:

 _drivers are required to pay an annual business registration fee of $91 per
year_

If, as Uber says, they are not employees but contractors operating businesses,
then they should pay their share like everyone else. If they are employees,
then Uber should pay its share. Otherwise, other San Franciscans have to cover
their share for them.

